# Basics needed for dock diving?



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I was wondering what types of things that you would recommend a dog know before starting dock diving. I am about three hours away from any dock dogs clubs but some day I would love to do it. I also think Luke would love it, he is in the water as much as he can and will leap off the boat ramp into water to retrieve. 

Commands he knows are: Sit, down, whoa, easy, go as well as a few others.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Make sure you teach him how to get out of the pool, that's the biggest problem I've seen from the one dock diving event I saw. After not jumping. I'd practice working up to trial-like conditions, I think in a lot of cases the dock diving dock is higher from the water than a lot of dogs are used to. And practice your toy throwing skills.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I would work on contacts.. similar to agility I think? Try to get your dog to jump as close to the end of the dock as possible. This will give him better distance. Also you'll want to try to get him to jump high and out and not just down into the water. That is the issue I was having with Bella when I was working on diving (prior to her surgery.. she isn't allowed to dive anymore).


----------

